# Berkshire Record Company



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Berkshire is up and running. Here's their rather informative announcement.

(Sorry, s/b Berkshire Record *Outlet*!)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah. They sent me an email a few days ago, so I checked them out and their search features are as frustrating as they were in the past.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

All the features are back in place (including your old wishlists), but the site is still sluggish. Still, time well spent.


----------

